# Where to get Martins Playpen



## Spider (Mar 19, 2007)

Is there somewhere I can pick up a Martins Playpen around Portland Oregon?
I called Martins and the Playpen is $60 but the shipping is $50. Do I have to buy it from Martins? Does any chain stock it?
Anything else out there to compare?
Spider


----------



## JennieLove (Jan 2, 2007)

You could always make your own, its not very hard.


----------



## Stephanie (Mar 25, 2007)

i think that with everything martins you have to order online!


----------



## Vixie (Jul 21, 2006)

Martins does not supply to petstores.

They make everything to your specifications and ship it to you.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

I'm not sure how to myself but there are some handy people on here- you culd try posting a new topic on how to build a playpen or search it....there are step by step instructions on how to build cages, etc. so that could help!


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

I was trying to find a topic on building your own playpen , but have not had any luck. Anyone out there made one? Id like to be able to take my rats out in the yard,but would need a really safe playpen. ( of course I would still be watching them) Thanks anyone... :O)


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I bet you could make them out of the shelfing found at hardware stores, like I made my current rat cage. They cut the shelfing for you and it's already galvanised. Problem is it is fairly heavy.


----------



## kkdepp (May 22, 2007)

This is the only site that I found on how to build playpen....it would probably work better with wire or shelving like poppyseed said.

Best of luck!

http://www.petratscanada.com/playpen/playpen.htm


----------



## ratvocate (May 15, 2007)

Thanks Kkdepp. that is a neat idea. I like how it all folds up for storage. I like the hardboard actually


----------

